# Credit card charges being made for Apple iPad Wifi



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Folks on the forums.macrumors.com and iPadforums.net are reporting that Apple is now charging their credit cards in anticipation of the April 3rd target date for the Wifi only models. So this means the iPads are being packaged up and getting ready for shipment.

You'll soon get your toys! [Sigh. I still have 39 days left to wait.] 

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Any charges for accessories yet? I have 39 days left, too, sigh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing's been posted to my account yet....

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nothing's been posted to my account yet....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, look under "available credit" in your credit card account. That's seems to be where everyone is seeing the sudden money drawdown.

No one so far is seeing the accessories being charged yet.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the available credit usually goes down when the "approval" is made; but the transaction isn't appearing.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got charged today ( showing as a pending transaction) for my 3g only, but not my 2 accessories which I ordered at the same time. I do have 2 additional 1 dollars charges from apple which must be the preauth for them


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Now I've also gotten charged for my accessories too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One week to go, one week to go!!!!





Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing's showing for my 3G yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, at least some of my accessories are shown as pending charges (though no actual transaction yet).

Pacing....it's going to be a long week.

I don't expect the 3G charges will show up until mid April if they use the same timing as they're using for the WiFi....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My 3g was charged Friday.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Nothing charged yet for my 3g.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Woohoo! Several different iPad forums have members reporting that their account status at Apple shows their iPad Wifi now is "Prepared for shipment". Won't be long Betsy!

[Sigh, 37 days left for me though.]

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Good News!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Woohoo! Several different iPad forums have members reporting that their account status at Apple shows their iPad Wifi now is "Prepared for shipment". Won't be long Betsy!
> 
> [Sigh, 37 days left for me though.]
> 
> Best Wishes!


Seems like mine said that several days ago when I checked....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I went to check on the status of my orders, I noticed that Apple had a message about a problem with the charge on my VGA adapter; I couldn't figure out what the heck was going on.    My CC company's website said they were updating the site so I couldn't check the card...tried to change to a different credit card and Apple's site wouldn't let me do that.  When I went online this morning to check, the message was gone and the charge had gone through.  I called Apple CS and the very nice lady (Mary) said it was probably because the cc company's site had been unavailable when they tried to do the charge through and that their site last night was also being updated, which was why I couldn't change the card.  Whew!  Had me worried.  

She added the camera connection kit that I had decided to get to that same order for me so I won't have to pay for additional shipping.  Very nice!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She added the camera connection kit that I had decided to get to that same order for me so I won't have to pay for additional shipping. Very nice!
> 
> Betsy


Hurrah!!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Eeyore, I took your advice!!

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The charges for the 3G are what they call "soft charges".  They show up as pending charges and will fall off after 7 days, so from now until the 3G ships, every 7th day you will see a new soft charge.

The only reason I know this is because I went thru it will a handbag.  I ordered a Juicy that was out of stock and every 7th day I got a new pending charge until they finally cancelled my order.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

My order status has changed to "prepared to ship," but my credit card hasn't yet been charged. So of course I'm nervous that something will go wrong and I'll have no new toy this weekend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No transaction showed on mine, but there were pending charges that weren't otherwise identified, except that the amount was the same as the iPad.

Betsy


----------

